# Tomcat - Bei allen Exceptions einheitliche Seite anzeigen ?



## M.Beyer (6. Feb 2007)

Servus, 

weiß jemand ob und wie es geht, dass Tomcat bei einer Exception nicht ein hässliches Exceptions Window anzeigt, sondern eine "schönere" Seite. Kann man das irgendwo konfigurieren ?


Thanks in Advance.

M.Beyer


----------



## Scor (7. Feb 2007)

eigentlich dienen doch die exceptions dazu, den entwickler darauf aufmerksam zu machen,
dass etwas mit seinem code nicht stimmt.
diese seite sollte also "unschoen" und nicht "schoen" aussehen, damit man schnellstens was aendert.
aber um auf deine frage zurueckzukommen: ich weiss leider nicht ob, und wie soetwas geht.
gruss,
-scor-


----------



## WieselAc (7. Feb 2007)

Doch das geht du kannst dir dazu eine eigene XML definieren, hab das vor Ewigkeiten mal in meinem alten Betrieb gemacht. Dann kannst du dann alle Fehler drin abfangen und eine entsprechende Seite anzeigen lassen.

Ich weiß aber leider absolut nicht mehr wie die Datei heißt, aber es get auf jeden Fall!


----------



## M.Beyer (7. Feb 2007)

ok danke mal, 

ja, aber der Endanwender sollte von einer Exception natürlich nichts mitbekommen. Diese kann der admin oder sonst wer ja im log File verfolgen. Für den Fall, dass eben mal eine unerwartete Exception ausgelöst wird, soll dann einfach eine Seite erscheinen 

"Es ist ein schwerer Ausnahmefehler aufgetreten. Error Code: [-283EHX, 0] Ursache:000000000000000xxx
Bitte logen Sie sich neu ein."

haha, nein aber ihr wisst was ich meine.

Danke.


----------

